# Anyone been through the tunnel recently?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I had an email from them yesterday suggesting that I could upload my French sworn declaration and also my pre departure antigen test results to their website so it would speed up transit through the border controls.

Has anyone done this in the last couple of weeks? If so did it work i.e. did you not have to produce physical documents as well?

ta


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll soon be able to answer your own question Graham! Hope the journey is going well so far.


----------

